# Neutral profiles



## Hansruedi Schäppi (May 22, 2018)

In my existing profiles list of LR Classic 7.3.1 I can see 2 profiles which are described as "neutral". What ist the difference between "Adobe Neutral" and "Camera Neutral" respectively "Kamera Neutral" (in German)?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 22, 2018)

"Adobe Neutral" is one of the new Adobe raw profiles, and is their own interpretation of a neutral raw conversion. "Camera Neutral", on the other hand, is Adobe's attempt to match the specific raw conversion that is your camera manufacturer's interpretation of "neutral". Adobe have been doing "camera matching" profiles for a long time, though not for every camera model.


----------



## Hansruedi Schäppi (May 22, 2018)

Thanks a lot. Very clear answer.


----------



## mcasan (May 22, 2018)

But neither is a guarantee of a color accurate profile for your camera.


----------

